# IR Sensitivity and Range



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

it seems the IR range seems really bad with the R15.

I also find there is a delay sometimes from when i enter something to it happening. To the point where if i do a couple of commands they catch up quick.

anyone else noticed this?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes, I got so fed up with having to point the remote right at the receiver that I went ahead and dropped $30 in the pot for an RF remote. MUCH BETTER! I can activate the receiver from the house next door if I wanted to (though the CR said that it would not work with the R15 yet but I told him to give it to me anyway and of course it works flawlessly:lol: ). The R15 will still _react_ slowly though. I participate in the CE releases (which have been coming out almost every week now) and that has really improved the reaction time of the box.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Mine works well for IR. If I lie on the floor in front of the TV, and don't have line of sight to the receiver, I can bounce the IR off the back wall ~ 15' away with no problem. Maybe you have weak batteries?

I experience slowness to, but I'm convinced it's the receiver, not the remote.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

It's not weak batteries. Many of the R15s have defective IR receivers prone to interference. Depending on how bad your receiver is (for example, if you need to be less than 4 feet direct line of sight to the receiver to use the remote), DTV will give you an RF remote as an alternative to replacing the reciever.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Upstream, can you tell me how to convince DTV to give me an RF remote? In our family room, the reaction time is terrible and I have to be a contortionist to get it to work. In the bedroom, the distance is much shorter and it works great, especially after this new CE last night!

Thanks!


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> Upstream, can you tell me how to convince DTV to give me an RF remote? In our family room, the reaction time is terrible and I have to be a contortionist to get it to work. In the bedroom, the distance is much shorter and it works great, especially after this new CE last night!
> 
> Thanks!


Just tell them that you want an RF remote. They may tell you that it will not work for the R15 but will soon. Tell them that you want it anyway. That's what I did and I received it within two days. Or you can order it online but I have heard that you will not get the antenna with it. (Don't know if that's true or not.) Also, if you call, you can have it charged to your account. If you order online you have to pay upfront.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't know how to convince them ... they just offered it to me. But that was after sending me an R15 in which the IR receiver didn't work at all and then an R15 in which the IR receiver only worked when the remote was directly pointed at the receiver from less than 4 feet away. A technical support representative offered me the RF remote instead of replacing the R15 again. (The one they sent me included the antenna.)


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> Jyou can order it online but *I have heard that you will not get the antenna with it*. (Don't know if that's true or not.) Also, if you call, you can have it charged to your account. If you order online you have to pay upfront.


There are two different SKUs for RC32RF remotes and most CSRs do not know that.

"RC32RF" is the SKU for the RF remote *only* (no antenna) and that is what you get if you order online or from a CSR that doesn't know about the other SKU.

"RC32RFK" is the SKU for the RF remote *kit* and that includes the antenna.

Don't order online or you get the remote only. Call DTV and get a CSR that knows about the RC32RFK (kit) and if they don't politely end the call and try again unil you get a CSR that knows about the kit.

If worse comes to worse you can easily make an antenna from an RF connector and a piece of cable. Search "rf antenna" in this forum and you'll find instructions and a pic.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My remote says RC1984 and many more numbers inside. Does anyone know about this one? Also, I have read you can change the remote for the HR20 to RF. Can you re-program the remotes for the R15?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

What does it say on the front of the remote, top left


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

You are right Comp, it says RC32 on top. I looked in the battery compartment and did not even notice the numbers on the top of the remote!


----------



## miksmi21 (Jan 19, 2007)

For those wondering....3rd pic down is the RF remote and antenna.

http://www.prosatellitesupply.com/REMOTE_CONTROLS.htm

You can get it for less if you look around a bit.

Well, technically it's the 4th pic down...but the first pic is nothing you can order. :-D


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

miksmi21 said:


> For those wondering....3rd pic down is the RF remote and antenna.
> 
> http://www.prosatellitesupply.com/REMOTE_CONTROLS.htm
> 
> ...


RC32RF from DTV (no antenna) = $25 and includes 2 day shipping
RC32RF*K* from DTV (with antenna) = $30 and includes 2 day shipping

Paying ProSatellite Supply $*51.84* ($44.99 + $6.85 shipping) is too much gouging for me. Paying DTV retail is one thing but paying 50% more than retail plus shipping :nono2: no thanks, and DTV will put it on your monthly bill.


----------



## BobN (Jun 19, 2007)

I have an R15-300 DVR. I recently called DirecTV and had them send me an RF remote and antenna. I am difficulty trying to activate the RF functionality of the remote. The manual that came with the unit says to "Locate the six-digit Remote ID (RID) number of my DIRECTV Receiver." The problem is that it appears as if the RID number of my R15 is a series of three 4-digit numbers.

Any suggestions as to how to activate the RF functionality of my remote?

Thanks


----------



## Extreme2KEclipse (May 29, 2007)

BobN said:


> I have an R15-300 DVR. I recently called DirecTV and had them send me an RF remote and antenna. I am difficulty trying to activate the RF functionality of the remote. The manual that came with the unit says to "Locate the six-digit Remote ID (RID) number of my DIRECTV Receiver." The problem is that it appears as if the RID number of my R15 is a series of three 4-digit numbers.
> 
> Any suggestions as to how to activate the RF functionality of my remote?
> 
> Thanks


Last 6 Digits =D



> 1. dtv symbol device
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 9 6 1
> 4. press CH UP
> ...


[edit]Also,
Menu -> Settings -> Setup -> Remote -> IR/RF Setup
Then choosing Remote Type of RF and clicking on continue will give you the instructions, along with the 6 digits needed.[/edit]


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

BobN said:


> Any suggestions as to how to activate the RF functionality of my remote?
> 
> Thanks


Here's how I did it on my two R15-300s...

Open the little door on the front lower right of the R15.
Look at the little label where it says "RID"
Get the last 6 numbers of the RID, forget about the dashes.
That will be the last two numbers of the middle four and the final four numbers

To activate RF remote:

1. set remote to DTV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT and wait for two blinks of the LED
3. enter 9-6-1
4. press CH UP
5. enter the last 6 digits of the "RID" # 
6. press SELECT

To deactivate RF remote:

1. set remote to DTV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-6-1
4. press CH DOWN

Works like a charm.


----------



## BobN (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks! That worked great


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone knew if this is the same way to activate the new RC64RB? The manual says 5 digit code, not 6 and says to find it based on my model such as Phillips, Sony, etc. I cannot find on my receiver who manufactured it. It is an R15-300. 

Help!!??..

Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew if this is the same way to activate the new RC64RB? The manual says 5 digit code, not 6 and says to find it based on my model such as Phillips, Sony, etc. I cannot find on my receiver who manufactured it. It is an R15-300.
> 
> Help!!??..
> 
> Thanks!


A 300 is Phillips.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

Supramom2000 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew if this is the same way to activate the new RC64RB? The manual says 5 digit code, not 6 and says to find it based on my model such as Phillips, Sony, etc. I cannot find on my receiver who manufactured it. It is an R15-300.
> 
> Help!!??..
> 
> Thanks!


You actually have a rc64rb remote?


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, I got it yesterday. I went ahead and tried the 6 digit code and it worked fine. I have not found it to be any improvement over my old IR remote.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

Edmund said:


> You actually have a rc64rb remote?


I ordered RC32RFK from directv and they shipped me a RC64RBK.


----------

